# Net salary calculation for Germany



## Nezz78

Hi There!

Currently I'm in the middle of my negotiation about my salary at a company in Berlin. However, I really would like to know the calculation to go from Bruto Salary to Netto salary. I don't know the tax system so if anyone can advise me which converter to use, please let me know!

Thank you very much in advance!

Have a great day!


----------



## beppi

The German tax system is VERY complicated, and the exact amounts and rates can only be calculated by a tax advisor (whom you will need in any case to do the annual filing) based on your individual situation.
Online calculators like Brutto Netto Rechner 2015 2014 Gehaltsrechner 2015 2014 Lohnrechner 2015 2014 Gehalt can give you a first indication.


----------



## Bobndebs1959

Hi Nezz, I would basically work on paying 1/3 of your wage for Tax, Employment Insurance, Medical and Pension. That is assuming you are going to be employed as a permanent worker and not a contractor.


----------

